# Brands Called by Different Names Outside of the US



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2014)

For example, Mr. Clean is known as Mr. Proper or Flash.  Click on arrow to see the next brand...http://www.cnbc.com/id/102017564


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2014)

Can't remember whether it was in the UK or in Germany, but years ago I tried to find Anacin. Turns out that it's called Anadin across the pond.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 5, 2014)

Hellman's mayonnaise east of the Mississippi. Out here it's Best Foods.  Same stuff.


----------



## jujube (Oct 18, 2014)

Even automobiles have to be renamed for foreign markets.  The Nova had to be renamed the Caballero for the South American market because No Va translates roughly to "does not run" in Spanish.  NOT a best-seller name to put on a car.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Can't remember whether it was in the UK or in Germany, but years ago I tried to find Anacin. Turns out that it's called Anadin across the pond.



That's here in the UK


----------

